# دورة الطاقة المتجددة درس رقم 3 أساسيات الخلايا الشمسية



## م.محمد الكردي (11 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متابعة في الدورة ولنتيجة التصويت الذي طرحناه في درس رقم 1 فسنبدأ في طرح موضوع الخلايا الشمسية

وسيختلف الطرح هنا ليصبح أكثر تركيزا وتبسيطا وفي نفس الوقت سنناقش المهم ولن يكون مجرد مقال عام فقط

وسنناقش موضوع الخلايا الشمسية على مجموعة دروس قد تصل لـ 10 دروس بداية من أساسيات الخلايا إلى طرق صناعتها وسأقوم ببذل جهدي لفائدتي وفائدتكم في جمع كل المعلومات خاصة في طريقة صنع الخلايا الشمسية

وطبيعة تركيب الدارة الكهربية الخاصة بها

========================================================

أساسيات المواد الكهروضوئية
Fundamentals of Photovoltaic Materials

مقدمة
نقصد بالمواد الكهروضوئية تلك المواد التي إذا تعرضت لضوء الشمس فإنها تصدر التيار الكهربي أو بصورة أعم تنتج الكهرباء، وتعرف أيضا باسم الخلايا الشمسية “solar cells”
وهي عبارة عن مواد شبه موصلة “semiconductors” تحرر الالكترونات عند تعرضها للضوء، ولقد كان أول اكتشاف وملاحظة لظاهرة الخلايا الشمسية سنة 1839م من العالم إدموند بكرول
وهو عالم فرنسي وفي الحقيقة لم يكتمل مفهومها حتى تطويرِ نظرية الكمِ الضوءِ وفيزياء المواد الصلبة التي لم تتضح إلا مع القرن التاسع عشر.

سبق في مشاركة ماضية وضحت ما هو تكوين النظام الشمسي من بعد الخلايا وهو موضح في الشكل رقم (1) التالي:







ونسمي باقي أجزاء النظام الشمسي ب 
“Balance of system” or BOS


أنواع الـفوتوفولتيك أو الخلايا الشمسية المتوفرة في السوق








وهي تختلف عن بعضها البعض في النقاط التالية:
كفاءةِ الامتصاص، الخفة، كفاءة تحويل الطاقةِ وطرق وتقنيات التصنيع وكلفةِ الإنتاج

وسأعطي فيما يلي فكرة عن كل نوع باختصار من خلال الشكل التالي:














هذا باختصار من المرجع المرفق مع هذه المشاركة

وبامكانكم الاضافة هنا من خلال هذه المشاركة ضمن حدود كلمة أساسيات أي لا تدخلوا في الموضوع على أوسعه

تحياتي لكم جميعا وانتظر منكم مساعدتي في طرح الدورة ومن كان لديه القدرة على المساعدة فيها فليسجل حضوره واستعداده في دفتر الحضور ( مشاركة مثبتة في قسم الطاقة المتجددة)

شكرا لكم جميعا​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (13 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مقال عن نفس الموضوع...........



[BLINK]هل توفر الخلايا الشمسية الطاقة التي سيحتاجها عالمنا؟​[/BLINK]


شهدت تقنية الخلايا الشمسية التي يمكنها تحويل ضوء الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية تقدماً ملحوظاً ومستمراً في مجال زيادة كفاءة التحويل منذ خمسينيات القرن الماضي. وقد شهد ابتكار الخلايا الشمسية حماسة كبيرة لدى الأوساط العلمية والشعبية بسبب الاعتقاد بأن مثل هذه الخلايا ستحل مكان النفط في توفير الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة، وبأنها ستقضي على أزمة الطاقة التي سيواجهها العالم بعد نضوب النفط في القرن المقبل. لكن كفاءة هذه الخلايا في تحويل الطاقة الشمسية الضوئية إلى كهربائية تطورت ببطء خلال العقود الماضية، كما أن أسعار هذه الخلايا لا تزال عالية، لذا فهي لم تُستخدم على نطاق تجاري واسع. 

يمكن للخلايا الشمسية أن تحول طاقة الشمس والضوء إلى طاقة كهربائية بسبب تأثير الضوء على حركة الإلكترونات داخل بعض المواد كالسيليكون مثلاً. وقد ابتكرت هذه الخلايا على يد بيكويريل عام 1839، إلا أن طبيعة عملها لم تُفهم تماماً قبل خمسينيات القرن الماضي. تمتص مادة السيليكون في هذه الخلايا الضوء بوساطة انتقال طاقة فوتونات الضوء إلى الإلكترونات وزيادة حركة الأخيرة نتيجة لهذا الامتصاص، وفي هذه الحالة تتحرك الإلكترونات تاركة ثقوب الشحنة الكهربائية خلفها. وفي حال فصل الإلكترونات والثقوب بعضها عن البعض الآخر بوساطة مجال كهربائي داخلي فإنه يمكن توليد تيار وجهد كهربائيين معينين. 

وقد أعيد اكتشاف ظاهرة توليد الجهد الكهربائي في السيليكون بعد تعرضه لضوء الشمس عام 1954، وإثر ذلك صُنعت الخلايا الشمسية من هذه المادة، إلا أنه توجد مواد أخرى ذات كفاءة أكبر لصنع الخلايا الشمسية كزنيخات الغاليوم أو فوسفات الإنديوم، لكنها باهظة الثمن. وتولـِّد الخلية الشمسية التي تبلغ أبعادها (10 X10) سنتيمترات نحو 4 أمبيرات من التيار الكهربائي بجهد قدره نصف فولط تحت أشعة الشمس الساطعة، أي أن الطاقة المتولدة تبلغ كيلوواطاً واحداً في المتر المربع. وللحصول على طاقة أكبر يمكن استعمال عدد أكبر من الخلايا المربوطة على التوالي أو التوازي داخل صناديق زجاجية مقاومة للتغيرات الجوية، وذلك حسب الحاجة للتيار أو للجهد الكهربائي. وتشمل كلفة هذه الخلايا كلف صنع أجهزة السيطرة الإلكترونية وصناديق الحفظ وأجور التركيب وغير ذلك، مما يزيد من كلفة الطاقة المستعملة. 

والجدير ذكره أن مؤتمر الدول الصناعية السبع الكبرى الذي انعقد عام 1982 في فرنسا أكد ضرورة تبني تقنية الخلايا الشمسية باعتبارها أرخص مصادر الطاقة في القرن الحادي والعشرين وأكثرها نظافة. ولهذا السبب اندفعت عدة شركات أوربية وعالمية لتطوير تقنية هذه الخلايا وزيادة كفاءتها في الاستعمال التجاري الموسع. وشجعت حكومات هذه الدول وغيرها برامج الأبحاث العلمية في مجال تطوير الخلايا الضوئية. وقد أشار تقرير بريطاني صدر عن وحدة إسناد تقنية الطاقة إلى أن استعمال الخلايا الشمسية على أسطح البيوت الجديدة المواجهة للجهة الجنوبية يمكنه توليد الطاقة الكهربائية الضرورية للاستعمال اليومي بكلفة مشابهة لكلفة الطاقة المتولدة عن النفط في العقد القادم. وتبنَّت ألمانيا وهولندا هذه التقنية، واستعملتها في بناء البيوت الجديدة. 

وقد شهدت الأعوام القليلة الماضية تقدماً ملحوظاً في مجال زيادة كفاءة هذه الخلايا وقدرتها على تحويل الضوء إلى كهرباء، إذ ارتفعت من 10% عام 1978 إلى نحو 31% عام 2002، مما أدى إلى تخفيض كلفة إنتاج الكهرباء من 25 دولاراً للواط الواحد إلى ثلاث دولارات ونصف. 

تتمثل المشكلة الأساسية لدى هذه الخلايا في كلفة شرائح السيليكون، وعدم القدرة على مواجهة حاجة السوق متى ازداد الطلب عليها في العقود القادمة، ولهذا تركزت الأبحاث العلمية على إنتاج السيليكون بثلاثة أشكال: 

- الأشرطة السيليكونية المرنة الخفيفة. 

- الرقائق السيليكونية النحيفة الموضوعة على مواد سيراميكية. 

- القطرات السيليكونية الموضوعة على بعض المواد لإنتاج خلايا ضوئية صغيرة جداً (ميكروخلايا). ولكل من هذه الطرق محاسنها الخاصة بالنسبة إلى خفض الكلفة، لكن أرخص الطرق هي طريقة ترسيب السيليكون كطبقة خفيفة على مواد سيراميكية، وهي طريقة السيليكون غير البلوري المستعملة في الحاسبات الإلكترونية المحمولة باليد وفي لعب الأطفال وغيرها. 

ويمكن أيضاً استعمال السيليكون الثنائي التبلور لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية على نطاق تجاري. 

وفي بريطانيا طوَّرت شركة نفط خلايا شمسية مصنوعة من مادة تليريدات الكادميوم عن طريق ترسيب هذه المادة كطبقة رقيقة باستعمال طريقة الطلاء الكهربائي، وتبلغ كفاءة هذه الخلايا نحو 14%، إلا أن استعمال مادة الكادميوم في صناعة الخلايا الشمسية له مخاطره على البيئة بسبب سُمِّيتها العالية. 

وقد يكون لألواح الخلايا الشمسية استعمال إضافي، إذ يمكنها أن تحل مكان آجر الأسطح، مما يعني تقليل كلفة الأبنية.


المصدر هو الرابط الاتي


http://www.an-nour.com/189/science/science-03.htm






[BLINK]كل الاحترام لك mzsk76 [/BLINK]​


----------



## eng_esam (28 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيهم العافيه الشباب والله وفيتو وكفيتو


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 يوليو 2007)

التطور الأخير الذي حصل هو إنتاج خلايا من Cis


----------



## حمزة شرقي (3 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ايها الاخوة الاعزاء


----------



## مهندس المسلمين (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد قوجاق (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (9 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ... بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ... لقد تقدمة تلك الصناعة خلال الخمسة سنوات الأخيرة كثيراً ، حيث نرى من أنه عام 1998 يخلتف أختلافاً كبيراً عن ما نحنُ عليه في سنة 2007 ... لقد تطوّرت تلك الخلايا وأزدادت كفاءة تلك الخلايا الشمسية الى حد 60 % ، وإنشاء الله سوف تسير البشرية على طريقها الصحيح خدمةً للأنسان والبيئة وشكراً والسلام عليكم .
أخوكم 
د.غانم الأشتري


----------



## شهرزاد03 (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة . أنا من المهتمين بالخلية الشمسية السليكونية لأني بصدد تحضير بحث خاص. ان كان هناك معلومات اضافية فلا تبخلوا بها علينا ولا أحسبكم كذلك .


----------



## م.عماد ك (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي محمد على مجهودك


----------



## بلال زيكو (19 أبريل 2010)

س: كيف يكون امتصاص الضوء في خلايا السيليكون اللاشكلية 40 مرة اكثر من احادية التبلر في حين تكون كفاءة احادية التبلر اكثر من السيليكون اللاشكلية؟


----------



## engauday (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع 
ان الانتفاع من الخلايا الشمسية في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية امر مهم ويجب الانتباه اليه و التوجه نحوه خاصة في بلداننا العربية 
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## mandz (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. طارق القيسي (2 مارس 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20969#ixzz1nylS6fQ5

​ 
*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور






*​


 التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة احمد قوجاق ; 06-12-2007 الساعة 06:28 PM.


----------

